# What Does A Clean Boost Do...?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...that can't be accomplished by simply turning up the volume on my guitar and/or amp?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Presents a "bigger" signal to the amp input. Some people think this improves the tone of the amp in general. You can also use it to overdrive the front end of an amp which is already cookin'.

I have one used in the FX loop of an amp to provide a volume boost, without changing the "character" of the sound.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I use my clean boost pedal primarily as a volume bump for leads. I prefer to use the volume knob on the guitar for fine tuning, and moving to the amp to turn up isn't really feasible.

I've also found them pretty useful for keeping the volume balanced between multiple guitars. For instance, my strat with SCN pickups is far quieter than my Les Paul. I often use a clean boost pedal to equalize the difference which lets me switch from one to the other without any hassle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Provides buffering for long cable runs.

2) Can (though not all do) provide tonal control option so that boosted signal has different tonal properties than non-solo.

3) Improves S/N ratio if guitar output is well below headroom limits of amp or any devices before amp.

4) Brings signal closer to headroom limits of amp to achieve amp breakup more easily.

5) Occasionally lets one match guitar output with devices requiring line input level.

6) Extract different behaviour out of any level-based side-chain-operated device (compressor, limiter, noise gate, envelope-controlled filter) following it.

Useful in ALL circumstances? Nah. Sometimes the guitar volume, or an Ernie Ball volume pedal is all you really need. But not all guitars, pickups, amps, songs, players are the same.

FWIW, I've had onboard preamps in a few guitars (same thing as the stomp version...but closer to your hand than your feet) and it improved performance from the amp (tweed Princeton). But when I plugged them into a Tube Screamer, it sucked BIGGGGGGG time. So, again, not useful in all cases.

Let us *carefully* distinguish, however, the cleanliness of the booster from the cleanliness of the final aural product. Most players think they are for use #4 and never consider #1-3 or #6. Indeed, a great many so-called "clean" boosts out there are deliberately intended to elicit distortion from the amp. They may not provide as much coloration as an obvious overdrive, but they still introduce coloration in a deliberate way.

A true clean boost, however, is a very useful thing to have...if the player has an open mind and understands their signal path well. Unfortunately, ever since music listening went from shelves of separate components and folders of Stereo Review and Audio magazine to teeny MP3 players, the widespread understanding of signal path management seems to have fallen by the wayside for everybody except those with a recording studio.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

FWIW I looooove my boost pedal and wouldn't want to be without it. I've used it as a tone shaping tool (mine has eq and can get "grungy" on high settings), as a preamp (e.g., plugging my other pedals into it and it into a power amp) and as a solo boost.

Matt


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I use my RC Booster simply as a clean boost volume for leads. I always have run my guitar volume wide open. Stepping on a pedal is more precise and less work than turning the volume or working a volume pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never underestimate that "precise" part. Knowing what you're getting is *so* important to so many musicians that some manufacturers have even started sticking a pot in a box with a stompswitch, and no active circuitry involved. In fact, I think even EHX has one coming out.

Incidentally, LOTS of things can serve a "clean boost" function. Most compressors can provide clean boost that doesn't sound too different from the original if you turn down the compression. Many EQ pedals have an overall level control that will let you simply have a preset volume. Even some tremolo pedals can give clean boost if you turn down the modulation amount all the way.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Incidentally, LOTS of things can serve a "clean boost" function. Most compressors can provide clean boost that doesn't sound too different from the original if you turn down the compression. Many EQ pedals have an overall level control that will let you simply have a preset volume. Even some tremolo pedals can give clean boost if you turn down the modulation amount all the way.


Actually my Keeley compressor was something I used to have on all the time as part of my tone. After getting the Dr Z stangray head and Celestion blues I found that I turned the sustain down more and more until it was barely on. The natural compression of the alnico speakers seemed to be enough. Now a year later and with the speakers well broken in I have pretty much got to the point where the compressor is almost never on. Its still on the board but I don't use it. I have 3 channels of over drive for varying amounts of gain that I like to set the volume a tad lower than the amp volume. They sort of act as an attenuator. I then use the Clean boost to boost the leads. Other time based effects are used hardly ever. Now with only 3 buttons on my amp (Vol, Tone, cut) I have found that this simplistic approach allows me to concentrate all my efforts on just playing the guitar. The amp is easy to set and I never fiddle with knobs. Not like in the Peavy/Mesa boogie days. And its a very mechanical approach with the pedals as well.
The volume knob on my tele's only ever moves occasionally for a volume effect riff. Generally I don't play much with any settings while on stage.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back in "the day" (30 years ago) my booster was my little Univox compressor (the one with the little foot drawing on it) controlled with an Electro-Harmonix Hot Foot. The Hot Foot controlled the output level of the compressor.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the Zvex SHO, and I find it provides some high-end clarity/presence when on low settings, and it pushes the amp nicely on higher settings (almost like a second channel on my 5E3 when I use it that way).


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

dan_ said:


> I have the Zvex SHO, and I find it provides some high-end clarity/presence when on low settings, and it pushes the amp nicely on higher settings (almost like a second channel on my 5E3 when I use it that way).


 Iuse a Catalinbread SCP for the same thing with my 5E3, I use it as my main overdrive sound


----------

